# Nexxo t740 (2012) - Upper brake light



## garyt (Mar 4, 2013)

The upper brake light on this model is concealed in the Burstner logo - which has come adrift (fortunately while parked up).
I have resecured with impact adhesive, but I'm wondering if i should use a mechanical fixing also, lest it falls off again while travelling.
Anyone else had this problem, or have any suggestions, please.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with your van but if you can re-fix the brake light using Sikaflex then you are unlikely to have any further problems with it.


----------

